# River Raisin



## owningsky10 (Feb 27, 2015)

I am just turning 16 and i live not to far from the River Rasin . I hope to drive there all the time in the summer for a good time with some buddies. What kind of Lures would you think be best suited for small mouth fishing in the River Rasin?


----------



## Some mornings are rough (Oct 11, 2014)

Hi owningsky10,
I do a lot of fishing there ,Small mouths are all over the river and I suggest to you, using a rod with 6pd or 8 pd test. My 3 main lures are, 3 inch twister tails orange or green with a 3/8 ounce jig head with a #2 spinner (silver on cloudy days copper on sunny days).I put these together myself but you can buy them already made at the store. Next would be 3/8 ounce Spinners ,I like black panther martins or a fire tiger Fox vibrex lures.My 3rd choice would be a small rattle trap, silver, orange or perch colors work good,I use these in deeper water, most places on the river only get 4ft deep.
Good Luck.


----------



## raisinrat (Feb 9, 2006)

owningsky10 said:


> I am just turning 16 and i live not to far from the River Rasin . I hope to drive there all the time in the summer for a good time with some buddies. What kind of Lures would you think be best suited for small mouth fishing in the River Rasin?


#1 White 3inch Twister Tail 1/16th oz to a 1/4oz jighead
#2 White Super Fluke Jr.
#3 3/16th oz Spinnerbait in White/Chartreuse with Gold blades
#4 Bandit 200 Crankbait

I grew up in that river in Monroe county. I use to offer a walk in guide service also. 

In the video below we shot all the video we needed in less then an hour of time. We left that stretch and hit up a private stretch I keep to myself to go take some pictures.


----------



## owningsky10 (Feb 27, 2015)

thank you so much for your help


----------



## jaytothekizzay (Apr 1, 2002)

Mini buzz baits in the summer are tough to beat

Sent from my SM-N900V using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## tsr770 (Mar 3, 2010)

4 inch rubber stick baits like senkos on a 1/0 wide gap hook rigged wacky and drifted with the current are always a killer for me on the Raisin, I like watermelon or green pumpkin myself

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## heavychevy11 (Jan 30, 2012)

It is a great river for smallies. I have had luck with yamasenkos, either white, green, or black/purple. Bouncing them off the bottom through the deeper runs. Good luck and have fun!


----------



## scooter_trasher (Sep 19, 2005)

Has anything been done about moving Edison's water intake, or are we still dealing with this, complete lack of a spawn run? It's my understanding this is the reason it gets no plants, not trying to trash Edison I like my electric lights as well as the next person, I just don't see where the fish ladders they were planning a few years ago will help get any big lake spawn runs into the river.

From 1998 DNR River Raisin Assessment page 13
http://www.michigandnr.com/PUBLICATIONS/PDFS/ifr/ifrlibra/special/reports/sr23/sr23Text.pdf

"
The Detroit Edison Monroe Power Plant at the mouth of the River Raisin presents a formidable
obstacle to upstream and downstream migration of potamodromous fish. This power plant&#8217;s cooling
water requirement of up to 3000 cfs greatly exceeds the River Raisin annual mean flow of 741 cfs.
Therefore, during all but high flow periods, the entire flow of the River Raisin is processed through
the power plant as cooling water. Besides the available River Raisin stream flow, Lake Erie water is
drawn upstream to the plant through the river channel. This process essentially reverses the flow of
the river and forces it to &#8220;flow&#8221; upstream. The processed cooling water is then returned to Lake Erie
through a separate outlet channel to Plum Creek Bay that is out of the River Raisin watershed.
Impingement of adult and juvenile fish and entrainment of larval fish and fish eggs at the power plant
are significant problems. Unless the cooling water intake situation at the power plant is altered,
potamodromous fisheries management in the lower River Raisin is impractical"


----------



## raisinrat (Feb 9, 2006)

Scooter

I have had many chats about this power plant. The problem is that most of the year the plant will draw water out of the lake. The reason for this s that the raisin can not supply it with enough water. so a fish ladder or a fish passage way would do nothing to help the fish.

The only thing that will help it are these change where it gets its water from. Never going to happen.

Or close the plant which isnot going to happen since they just put a ton of money into making it a clean coal plant.


----------



## raisinrat (Feb 9, 2006)

Also not many people know this but the plant was built in a lake . And no not Lake Erie lol. The lake was called shadow lake. The whole plant property was the lake.


----------



## raisinrat (Feb 9, 2006)

I have brought up many times in meetings about having the plant turned down during peak spawning run times. This makes since to me since the grid power needs are one of the lightest at that time. No one has had the balls to present this to Edison that is in power.


----------



## scooter_trasher (Sep 19, 2005)

Too bad it can't be as simple as reversing the cooling water flow


----------



## Some mornings are rough (Oct 11, 2014)

raisinrat ,
What a great show .
I would like to see the dams removed also, so other fish could move around more freely.Like Pike,walleye,white bass ,steal head and catfish these fish cannt make it past the second dam past the railroad bridge by Dixie HWY and Elm ST.
Iam not sure who takes out some of the fallen trees from the river that come from the winter and spring floods but they could leave some in the river, for they are fish magnets.Either the city or the residents don't like a eye sore.


----------



## tsr770 (Mar 3, 2010)

As the river stands right now after the dam projects a really really ambitious fish could make it to the dam in Dundee... but I highly doubt that the ditches at both Waterloo or Grape that go around the dams are practical for fish passage. If we were to get fish planted into the system, besides the annual kitty dump in Blissfield, I would like to see Muskies dropped into the Macon and Saline parts of the Raisin system. That would provide a fishery from the county line all the way to the lake.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## scooter_trasher (Sep 19, 2005)

Some mornings are rough said:


> raisinrat ,
> What a great show .
> I would like to see the dams removed also, so other fish could move around more freely.Like Pike,walleye,white bass ,steal head and catfish these fish cannt make it past the second dam past the railroad bridge by Dixie HWY and Elm ST.
> Iam not sure who takes out some of the fallen trees from the river that come from the winter and spring floods but they could leave some in the river, for they are fish magnets.Either the city or the residents don't like a eye sore.


If everyone that goes fishing , would take a pocket full of rocks to the edge of the dam and through them in, guess what you would have in a few years.


----------



## g.giovengo (Mar 10, 2015)

Tried fishing the raisin today out in jackson and in washetnaw didnt have any luck except for a 6 inch shiner which was caught at the mill pond. Also snapped a pole out there today on a snag. 1 2 snap.


----------

